# How to look good when you're just starting to bald (24 yrs old)



## telefy

ok... it's official, I have a visible balding spot (can clearly see red scalp from a distance). Wtf should I do now? I got long hair right now (been trying to live it up), and I don't know what I'm goona do with it now... It's especially embarasing because you can see dandruf in that area and I don't want to go to class today =(

I'd love to hear (and especially see) from ppl with solutions! I'll post a pick of the damage when I get a chance (and when there's no flakes, lol gross).


----------



## Prakas

Are you sure? Your only 24... That seems way to young to be getting a bald spot.

I would check with a physcian first before doing anything. If it really is the case, I guess you could try Rogain (seen they're commericals, they must be legit). I wish the best for you man.


----------



## glarmph

Mine is starting to recede in front. It's not that noticable, but it's there. I keep my hair shaved down, about 1/2 inch. I've been a little curious about all the hair growth treatments, but i'm not going to go waste money on crap that doesn't work. I'm also not going to go around with the standard 45 year old male clown hair look going on so if it gets really bad its all getting shaved down to the skin. Maybe i'll get a cool skull tatoo on the back of my head. That could work.


----------



## Prakas

Wow...I thought this type of thing only started in the late 30s at the earliest. This is very depressing to know now, I get to look forward to going bald a couple of years down the road.


----------



## glarmph

It can start in the early twenties. When my dad was young he starting losing his hair around the same time I did, which was 24.


----------



## 94hours

It's actually somewhat common to start balding early-mid 20's. My hairline has been receding as well for the past couple years, I know this because back in highschool my hair covered up a birthmark on my forehead which is now visible... awesome. I'm not too concerned though, when I look around in class I see other people who are noticabley balding as well.


----------



## Amocholes

I have a cousin who was completely bald at 23. He makes up for it by wearing a full beard and handlebar mustache


----------



## Atticus

I think as your hair loss progresses, you'll want to keep your hair shorter. Generally, anything you do to camouflage the thinning will only serve to magnify your discomfort with it. In my experience, the self-discounting bald or balding men do to themselves has more impact than any external issues do.


----------



## telefy

Oh god, it might be ten times more gross than I originally thought it was. I need to get more mirrors and figure this out. Here's a pic of it under a bright light though =(










I use a stimulant and am very stressed which may have something to do with the early onset.

I think this spot may have formed because when I put on T-shirts my hair gets tugged in that spot a little bit everytime. I wish I could go back in time and always hold my hair while putting one on, but I'm not sure if it would even help.

Hopefully it doesn't emit that much glare under school lighting... some one would have stopped me by now, right? :afr


----------



## coldmorning

I have all my hair but if I were going bald, I would cut everything off and go full bald.


----------



## 94hours

I used to have long shaggy hair, once I noticed the receding hairline, I started cutting it real short, almost a buzz now but it looks pretty good that way.


----------



## ivankaramazov

About what I was dealing with at 23. I freaked out over it big time, although 3 years later I'm in about the same place I was hairwise.

I'll echo longer hair is a bad idea. I've tried growing it longer since noticing and the weight always makes the thin area more evident. You're still doing fine though, a caesar or a buzzcut and nobody is going to notice it. There's still plenty of hair to do other stuff, just find a good stylist.


----------



## Phibes

Dude, you can get hair implants. They take the root system from somewhere on the side of your head where the hair is 100% fine and then they put that up the top where you're balding. 
I don't know how much it costs.


----------



## ivankaramazov

Phibes said:


> Dude, you can get hair implants. They take the root system from somewhere on the side of your head where the hair is 100% fine and then they put that up the top where you're balding.
> I don't know how much it costs.


Then 20 years from now when those hair follicles are dead too, he can have awesome scars on his bald head to let everybody know how desperate he was to have hair. Fail.


----------



## justiss282

telefy said:


> Oh god, it might be ten times more gross than I originally thought it was. I need to get more mirrors and figure this out. Here's a pic of it under a bright light though =(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a stimulant and am very stressed which may have something to do with the early onset.
> 
> I think this spot may have formed because when I put on T-shirts my hair gets tugged in that spot a little bit everytime. I wish I could go back in time and always hold my hair while putting one on, but I'm not sure if it would even help.
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't emit that much glare under school lighting... some one would have stopped me by now, right? :afr


Maybe it's just me, but that doesn't look like a bald spot at all, it looks pretty normal to me. I thought I heard someone say once to just look at the older men in your family and if they started to go bald early, then it might just be a hereditary thing, and if they didn't then you probably have nothing to worry about.


----------



## mdd10

I started losing my hair, on the top at around 24 as well. I shave my head every two weeks. Not a full shave, but a very close shave and you can't tell that there's a bald spot.


----------



## Phibes

ivankaramazov said:


> Then 20 years from now when those hair follicles are dead too, he can have awesome scars on his bald head to let everybody know how desperate he was to have hair. Fail.


 So what.. In that case get the job done again in 15years time.

People go to greater extremes.

Or you could try that laser therapy. Not sure if that works or if it's just a money scam.


----------



## TATA

Well, you can shave it all of, believe or not some of us find bald men HOT or you can leave hair very very short. And use Head and Shoulders for the flakes


----------



## yellowpaper

There are actually quite a few 24ish year old guys who are balding I've noticed... you probably just don't pay attention. I actually think it's kind of hot for some reason. I also prefer really short hair.


----------



## AstronautsGrapes

Shaving it bald/cutting it really short is the best option.
Or maybe dye it blonde so the spot on the back of your head isnt so obvious? Having dark hair makes the bald spot with light skin like magnified. But if you had light hair, it wouldnt be as noticeable.


----------



## VanDamMan

Started noticing my hairline receding at 19. Very traumatic. 

You just gotta keep it short and eventually shave it down. 

If you are a white guy, you might want to try tanning. The darker the skin, the less noticeable the baldness is. 

I remember trying all kinds of crazy solutions. Might want to give propecia a try. Rogaine also works for a small % of people. They didn't really work for me though.


----------



## Mr. Frostie

I don't think going full bald looks good except on black guys. If I was balding, I'd rock the hair on the sides. Some hair is better than none.

If your hairline is just receding, I think that happens to all men. You can delay the aging process with hair plugs and Rogaine, but it will catch up with you eventually. Ultimately we're all going to die and if you're lucky you get to grow old before it happens. It makes it easier to just accept it.


----------



## La_Resistance

Go for the Vin Diesel look.


----------



## Disconnecting

I started balding at 16. Pulling out a handful of hair during a shower _is not fun_. You should consider just shaving before other people begin to notice it.


----------



## Zombie Sheep

Only a matter of time before I turned up here... :blank

Look, it's simple. If you want to bankrupt yourself and spend your entire paycheck every month on Propecia and vanity, go nuts. Or, alternatively, just shave it all off and shrug your shoulders, and accept that men occasionally lose their hair and most people couldn't give a monkeys. Your call.


----------



## PickleNose

The best solution is to start shaving your head. If you find that you look pretty good with a shaved head, you'll probably not miss your hair that much. The biggest problem is keeping it smooth. It's a real pain and can get expensive with all the razors and the shaving supplies, lotions, etc.


----------



## hiimnotcool

Zombie Sheep said:


> Only a matter of time before I turned up here... :blank
> 
> Look, it's simple. If you want to bankrupt yourself and spend your entire paycheck every month on Propecia and vanity, go nuts. Or, alternatively, just shave it all off and shrug your shoulders, and accept that men occasionally lose their hair and most people couldn't give a monkeys. Your call.


lol, well to be honest I spend 60 dollars for a 4-5 month supply of finasteride so it's not 'that' expensive.


----------



## sacred

ya id say a shave head is the way to go. if you have thick hair shave that **** right down to the scalp. if its thin go with something like a buzz cut.

if you want a good example of way a shaved head looks better check out pics of ufc president dana white back in early 2000 and then look at him now.


----------



## Bon

Atticus said:


> I think as your hair loss progresses, you'll want to keep your hair shorter. Generally, anything you do to camouflage the thinning will only serve to magnify your discomfort with it. In my experience, the self-discounting bald or balding men do to themselves has more impact than any external issues do.


I almost sounded off with one of my wise cracks Paul;-) Now, you would have picked up on it;-))))))))

I agree with Atticus perhaps in a different manner "the self-discounting bald or balding men do to themselves has more impact than any external issues do."

First you start with self acceptance (after seeing a doctor to make sure things are for par). Work on your self esteem, I'm aware it's easy for me to say, but there are women who do love bald men. 
Myself, I have NEVER, NEVER disregarded a man because of his hair or lack of it, it all comes down to bio chemestry.

Don't beat yourself up for something you have no control over. It's not something to dwell on either. Your fine the way you are, a cliche, but it's something I truly believe, were all fine the way we are.


----------



## elemental

somethinginthewind said:


> Become Jason Statham? :b Seriously, try and not worry about it. I only find it unattractive when it's obviously trying to be hidden!


I agree!

Confidence goes along way for balding - most girls I know don't care about hair loss... in the grand scheme of things. Not to make light of your plight.


----------



## _AJ_

nbc dateline did a testing of all the fda approved solutions for balding currently known





I like the lasercomb cause you buy it once and its good for life, no side effects, not $10000 like surgery, and it does work, plus you get to tell everyone that you got a freakin laser beam on your head!
its only downside is that it requires alot of commitment, so you gotta be commited to holding it on your head for 10 minutes 3 times week till the end of time.

act quick, cause its waaaaaaaaay easier to save hair than to regrow it


----------



## Gena320

I have to admit I don't find balding men all that attractive. I would feel very self-conscious and uncomfortable if my hair were thinning as well. I'd probably try all the solutions out there until I found one that worked for me. Keeping it short so that it's not all that noticeable would probably be the best solution for now.


----------



## Hippo

My previous boss was about my age and bald, I could tell he was getting hair transplants. Looked kinda painful.

VP Joe Biden has a full head of hair now, but if you look at pictures of him from the 80's, he was totally bald. He got new hair transplanted really gradually over the years in preparation for a presidential run.


----------



## nemesis1

I started losing my hair in my late teens and was almost completely bald on top by time i was 23...really traumatic time, made my SA much worse.

anyway i just shave it off once a week.


----------



## VanDamMan

I'm not sure I would get transplants now. I am so comfortable just shaving the head, no fuss, no muss, I think I'd get irritated having to style it. 

If there was a way to get a perfect head of hair I'd probably do it. But ripping out part of your scalp and transplanting it in the front of the head, just seems like a desperate attempt to recover something that you really can't get back.


----------



## Madison_Rose

Shave it off. A shaved head is much sexier than male pattern baldness.


----------



## scarpia

Get finasteride. It's not very expensive and it really stops hair from falling out in most people. I've been on it for years and my hair stopped falling out. I recently tried going off it and in a couple of weeks I noticed hairs falling out. So I went back on and the hair is not falling out anymore. 

The cheapest way to get finasteride is to get the 5 mg proscar pills and cut them into 4. That gives you just over 1 mg per day. You really only have to take it 5 days a week. 

DON"T LET WOMEN INGEST ANY AT ALL THOUGH. If a woman takes the stuff and gets pregnant she will have a hermaphrodite kid.


----------



## TheGMan

I didn't see any pics, but I saw flakes mentioned. If you have dandruff I recommend using Nizoral. That is the only shampoo that has ever worked for me except for one specific type of Head and Shoulders.

The reason I bring up Nizoral, in addition to it being the best dandruff shampoo, is I have heard/read claims that it may help stop hair loss as well.


----------



## Seth26

I've been losing my hair since I was about 23, and at the moment I just shave it all off. While it takes some getting used to the idea that you are ageing and some old dudes still have all their hair, to me it takes more balls to be shaven bald and accept it than spend all your money trying to regain your 18 year old hairline, which is really stupid when you think about it. (IMHO) 
I've tried Propecia(****ed me up bad don't use it) and looked into all the other bull that is going to take your money for the rest of your life and it's all crap. If you have a full head of hair you will just find something else to be insecure about, your small penis or flabby stomach or hairy third nipple or whatever. I would concentrate on making a good life for yourself and not believing all the trumped up ads the media is pimping out when it comes to hair loss. My friends have all their hair and are still wretchedly insecure and couldn't get laid to save their lives, so it's all in your mind. Of course, if you have the money do what you think is best for you.


----------



## Englishguy

I will chip in for shaving like a 0 I think, I do it myself more for convenience to shower and get ready fast, takes me about 5mins every two weeks. It looks alot better than letting your hair grown when this is happening.


----------



## Mello

You don't have to have hair to look good, I see allot of guys without hair that look really good, If you think your good looking you don't need hair.


----------



## Seth26

Here's a cool website for the follically challenged male www.slybaldguys.com .Guess what their advice is...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Shave it, grow a beard. Stop being a *****.


----------



## UltraShy

coldmorning said:


> I have all my hair but if I were going bald, I would cut everything off and go full bald.


Unless severely Bald (think Bruce Willis bald), I'd suggest going with very short hair.

It also depends on race. Black guys can pull off the shaved head look far better. White guys tend to look like cue balls when they do it.

I trim my hair down to 3mm. I first noticed my own hair loss in the summer of 1999 when I was 26.

As for Rogain (minoxidil) it's an oily pain in the rear. The 5% version will leave an oil slick that can take 4+ hours to dry. The 2% version dries faster. In either case, you need to apply it twice a day from here to eternity if it works, which isn't likely. When they say "regrows hair for 85% of men" they are counting cosmetically insignificant peach fuzz as hair.


----------



## CeilingStarer

I started losing it at 22. At 27 it's pretty bad up top.

Not a fan of the cue-ball and goatee look. For a white dude, I think your best bet is to buzz it really short, and have a permanent 2-3 day stubble on your face. I think this will suit me. I can't shave it off completely as there's about a dozen moles on my scalp.

But going bald in your 20's is definitely common these days.


----------



## Soffia

*Shave it off*

Shave it all (or almost all) off. A lot of guys do that (at least where I live) and many of them look real good - and sexy 
My brother does that - I really like it!


----------



## Prodigal Son

I wouldn't shave it completely bald unless you can pull it off, very few guys can. The shaved look (very short even, buzzed cut) looks decent on about any guy though.


----------



## Groundskeeper

I'm starting to see my hair line recede and I will more than likely go bald as it definitely runs in the family. The funny thing is, I don't mind. Once a week I shave my head with hair clippers w/o any guard. If I could freeze time I would freeze it right after I'm done shaving it and keep it that way for good. It's way more comfortable that way.


----------



## quiet0lady

elemental said:


> Confidence goes along way for balding - most girls I know don't care about hair loss... in the grand scheme of things. Not to make light of your plight.


Very true. Hair is obviously great, but the shaved/buzzed look is equally as great and like someone else mentioned, I have never seen a guy look bad with no hair.


----------



## Altered

My hair started thinning on top around 22. Really bothered me at first but I just got used to it now I guess. Ive still got some fuzz left but you can see the horseshoe pretty easy.
I just shave it once a week along with my face with a 1/16" guard. I would just shave it completely bald but the topography of my head wont allow because of a four wheeler crash I was in when I was younger.


----------



## CeilingStarer

I bit the bullet and shaved it unguarded 2 weeks back. Scared the **** out of me... I couldn't actually sleep soundly for a few nights. Today was my first day back at work since, and I copped a fair amount of ****. I kept my beard, so look like a total thug. Everyone reckons I've been in prison, not on holidays.

I'm actually used to it now and think it looks OK, but it's made me so self-conscious hearing everyone laugh or look in shock, as I used to have quite long albeit balding hair. My social anxiety is through the roof.

So an inch more growth would be handy, and I'll use a guard next time.

Anyone else absolutely **** themselves after doing it? Seriously, I recommend that you start on a number 3 clipper, and maybe slowly go down as people(and yourself) get used to it (unless you don't have to work etc). Just warning you, as this has put me through a lot of un-needed stress, at a time when I'm already emotionally destroyed.


----------



## telefy

First, thanks all for your replies, I found them all very insightful. Long story short, I got it shortened: about a number 4 blade on the top, and 2 on the sides? maybe... idk, anyway, it turned out pretty good. My bald spot pretty much dissapeared (although I've only got... 5 more years I'd say before I NEED to do the shaved thing).



CeilingStarer said:


> I'm actually used to it now and think it looks OK, but it's made me so self-conscious hearing everyone laugh or look in shock, as I used to have quite long albeit balding hair. My social anxiety is through the roof.


The same thing happened to me! I think I actually got picked on in Walmart for the first time in ages... #.# These two, tooly looking non-showerers walked past me and sung some kind of a song under their breath as they passed me, each of them... wtf is that about anyway? but w/e, it's neither here nor there, cause guess what else started happening which I was unaccustomed to. Girls checking me out! So that's cool. Too bad my eyes are all ****ed up and I can't responded appropriately, but w/e, that too is neither here nor there. Back to your statement, CeilingStarer...

I feel so much less awesome outside it's awful! It's so much harder to be the same carefree awesome dude that I was. I'm not sure what the exact cause is, but I definitely feel more SA now than I did before. Maybe those tooly looking chaps didn't have anything against me after all and just liked to sing songs under their breath as they passed by strangers (although, I'm still pretty sure they were just jealous about how comparatively attractive I looked).

I'm considering testing out the old shaving bald thing pretty soon, but I'm worried these will be the last few moments of my life I get with hair, AND I'm concerned shaving bald will further expose my scalp to dryness and exacerbate the balding.

Lastly, I'm looking into causes of balding. I think I may be experiencing premature balding due to a difficiency in vitamins, and possibly dry skin complications. I started using Vit-D3 and I'd like to get into omega-3 again, but I'm going to need to use Algae as a source which is lame and doesn't have enough EPA in it to really do me any good I don't think... but yeah, that's where I stand on things right now. Thanks again for all the replies too!!!

OH YEAH! PS: I started using a shampoo called *Nioxin*: Cleanser "For fine hair" (Natural hair/ Normal to thin-looking) and it made my hair look less dark... It seemed to *grey my hair* all around even... I thought that was an interesting effect to know about. If I was more bald, you're damn right I would want my hair to look seasoned and grey like it did, but right now, I don't welcome it. We'll see in a year or two if my bald spot starts to show through my short hair.


----------



## eagleheart

It's not really unusual. My dad went bald younger than that. He looked pretty good in his wedding pictures at 26 I thought. I also met a guy once who was 30 and kinda going bald and he looked fine too.

The only thing I would suggest is not to grow their hair very long. I often do think long hair looks nice, but when guys grow this super long hair in the back to compensate for what they lost, I, and my mom both think it looks kinda weird or silly. If they would just keep it cut hsort, they look nice. That's what we think though.

I know some guys shave ALL their hair, I haven't seen many of them but I have a coiuple relatives that pull off the look quite well, so that's another thing.

And I mean, Patrick Stewart don't have much hair and that doesn't hinder anything.



telefy said:


> I think I actually got picked on in Walmart for the first time in ages... #.# These two, tooly looking non-showerers walked past me and sung some kind of a song under their breath as they passed me, each of them... wtf is that about anyway?


Well, they were tooly looking non-showerers. And besides. Maybe they do that all the time. I've seen strangers just singing away randomly.

I think you find all kinds in Wal-mart anyway.

One time I was in one with my dad and these two boys walked by us and, either one of them said something in French that sounded just like "F***, she's fat," or he was another tooly non-showerer.



> Girls checking me out!


Nice!


----------



## sash

My hubs is 37 and started losing in his late twenties as well. Now more than half of his hair is gone...he does the buzz cut and it looks just fine.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

all i can say is jason statham


----------



## OohYouveGoneRed

Just having a good hairline can really shape your face regardless of length. If all it is is a bald spot, and no, or very little recession, then have it short, you'll look smart. The only people who notice those with higher than usual hairlines, or very slight thinning, are others who are worried about balding. There are so many treatment options today, whoever earlier in this post said hair transplants are bad as the transplanted follicles would die is ill informed. FUE transplants use a small strip of hair from the back of your head and distribute it evenly over the top in a way that makes it look like there is a lot more hair than there actually is. The result will not be a really thin head of hair like you'd think. As the hair follicles on back of your head is not affected by male pattern baldness, the transplanted follicles will last forever. Also, if you're okay with a shaved look as long as there's a hairline there to frame your face, look up scalp micropigmentation, where special techniques using ink give you a really natural looking result. You can even combine the 2. Other than that, medications only work when taken daily, and they're not guaranteed. The future does look bright though.


----------

